# Silver from computers?



## corijohnson (Oct 17, 2009)

My husband has wrapped his head around the idea that you can salvage Silver from computer boards. I think this is poppycock. Opinions?


----------



## Colster (Oct 17, 2009)

As usual, your husband is right!


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 17, 2009)

They say - Behind every good man is a good woman, it only took me 40 years to find mine. 

Your husband is right, there is silver, along with other precious metals to be recovered from pc boards.


----------



## corijohnson (Oct 17, 2009)

I owe him 5 bucks. Shoot. I knew you could get gold, but i didn't think you could get enough silver to do anything with, just trace amounts.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 17, 2009)

corijohnson said:


> I owe him 5 bucks. Shoot. I knew you could get gold, but i didn't think you could get enough silver to do anything with, just trace amounts.



Should have taken it out in trade - barter bucks.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 17, 2009)

There's actually way more silver (about 5 times as much from the yield data I've been able to collect over time) than gold in computer scrap.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 18, 2009)

Mrs. Corijohnson:

There is many silver in computers...the keyboard has 0.5 gr of silver...the solder has 5% of silver,some other elements,like capacitors, have silver too.

Anyway...pay that 5 bucks to your husband,convince him to buy $5 of scrap keyboards,recover the silver,sell it,convince him to reinvest the money,manage the bussiness by your own,give your husband some bucks for whiskey and cigars and in a few months you will be rich.

Kindest Regards.

Manuel

Message to Mr. Johnson:
Dear Sir,if you work hard that whiskey could be "Chivas Regal" and the cigars could be "Cohiba".Have a nice day.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 19, 2009)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Dear Sir,if you work hard that whiskey could be "Chivas Regal" and the cigars could be "Cohiba".Have a nice day.


Juan Manuel Arcos Frank, my dear sir! You have exceptional taste in goods! 

_I salute you!_

A little tidbit that is unknown by the masses. Whiskey, when scotch is the topic of discussion, is spelled without the "e" _*"whisky"*_. 

Harold


----------



## corijohnson (Oct 19, 2009)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Mrs. Corijohnson:
> 
> There is many silver in computers...the keyboard has 0.5 gr of silver...the solder has 5% of silver,some other elements,like capacitors, have silver too.
> 
> ...



Thank you.  We'll discover how to recover our riches together. Also: Don says "Nice Taste."


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 20, 2009)

Harold_V:

I keep it in mind about "whiskey" and "whisky"...Do you like Bourbon?.How about Jack Daniel´s,proudly made in USA?.

Have a nice day.

Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 20, 2009)

Mrs. Johnson:

Well,here we are if you decide to recover the silver in computers.

About Cohiba cigars you must know that they are banned in USA,so probably your husband will want to get them traveling to Cuba....do not ever let him to go alone because Cuba is a paradise for single men and there is much silver in old cuban coins.

Best regards.

Manuel


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 21, 2009)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Harold_V: Do you like Bourbon?.How about Jack Daniel´s,proudly made in USA?.


I've been known to tip a glass of green or black, but my favorite is either Crown Royal (Canadian whiskey) or Chivas. 



> Have a nice day.



You, too, Manual. 8) 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 21, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Harold_V: Do you like Bourbon?.How about Jack Daniel´s,proudly made in USA?.
> ...



A favorite of mine was "Order of Merit" no longer made.


----------



## ay_mickey (Oct 21, 2009)

mine is heather cream , from scotland mmmmm can stil taste it ,and iv not had any in 4 yrs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Oct 22, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> but my favorite is either Crown Royal (Canadian whiskey) or Chivas.



Yet another reason to respect Harold. 
His judgment of fine whiskey!

If any of you love whiskey, you must try Crown Royal.


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Oct 24, 2009)

I love a good drink as much as anyone but to return this thread to being about Silver from computers, could we post pictures of the Silver sources that each of us find. That way through documenting our finds other members like myself might be more successful and not throw that capacitor away. 

All of the brand names mentioned are good but in respect to that area "Beauty is in the pallet of the connoisseur".


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 25, 2009)

2002valkyrie said:


> I love a good drink as much as anyone but to return this thread to being about Silver from computers, could we post pictures of the Silver sources that each of us find. That way through documenting our finds other members like myself might be more successful and not throw that capacitor away.
> 
> All of the brand names mentioned are good but in respect to that area "Beauty is in the pallet of the connoisseur".




we started something like that here: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=5315&p=45342#p45342
i dont know why but pictures disapeared, and unfortunately i must abandon idea of putting that file together for some time as i have some problems to solve first and dont have enough time to continue. i will finish that eventually and post it here but i have to concentrate on another things for a while.


----------



## pinwheel (Nov 13, 2009)

Where is the "the keyboard has 0.5 gr of silver" silver in a keyboard?

I just took one apart. I found 2-3 layers of some plastic sheet made into a circuit board, a sheet of Fe and a very small amount of #2 Cu wire. Is the silver in the plastic sheets?


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 13, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Is the silver in the plastic sheets?


Yes.

H


----------



## pinwheel (Nov 13, 2009)

Dang I just threw the first one into the tip.

I guess I have to go dumpster diving tomorrow.

Is the weight across both the sheets or all in one sheet? Is the recovery process the same as photographic plates?

Do they sell as scrap by unit or weight?


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 13, 2009)

Pinwheel - as far as I remember it is 3-4 keyboards to make one gram of silver. I might be wrong but check here:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&keywords=mylar&start=40


----------



## butcher (Nov 13, 2009)

there won't be much silver in one keyboard, not worth diving into the dumpster, but all them lil bits add up over time.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 13, 2009)

Pinwheel:

BINGO!!!!!!!!...you have already found a silver urban mine!!!!!!!....As Harold_V has told you silver is on the grey lines of that plastic (called Maylar) sheet.So all you have to do it to process them with nitric acid and recover the silver using Karo´s syrup method.

UUUUpppssssssssss!!!!!...not that fast,working with nitric acid involves a risk,so you have to know about safety method for working with this acid.Use gloves,respirator mask,apron,goggles,do it in a well ventilated area,in other words,before you skin the cat you must know the cat first.All information is avalibale in this worderful Forum.

Good luck.

Manuel


----------



## DarkspARCS (Mar 11, 2011)

> If any of you love whiskey, you must try Crown Royal.



Crown Royal is whiskey? Dang, I thought it was one of those filtered drinking waters...

That was until July 4th of last year, when I was invited to a 'family' celebration which turned out to be hosted by a Metropolitan PD Detective...

2 a.m. on July 5th I was watching his hyper active 11 year old son running around in staggered circles in a nearby street intersection, greeting each street by the name posted on the signs...

I was giggling as my world spun around just watching him... picking himself up from the ground every few laps... lol...

Needless to say the kid learned about Crown Royal early in life lol...


----------



## glondor (Mar 11, 2011)

20 year old Crown Royal Is soooooooooooooo smooth. It has to be the best drinking whiskey I have found. Regular old Jamison's Irish whiskey is surprisingly smooth as well. Right now I am partial to 20 year old French Brandy. Having some right now.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Mar 13, 2011)

It may not be whiskey, but for all you rum lushes out there, try finding some Appleton Private Reserve... and be prepared, it might be smooth as water going down but the rather warm and quick effects will have you replacing that rather harsh Bacardi 151 in your MaiTai's... lol, best served mixed with a shot of Meyer's in a rocks glass. :twisted:


----------

